
Rise of the machines - ZulualphaFoxTwo
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/03/16/could-you-fall-in-love-with-this-robot.html
======
ZulualphaFoxTwo
It is still incredible to me the two following points. One that the uncanny
valley is such an eerie point, and this robot hits it dead center for me...
The second is how much we have taken away about technology from movies. While
Asimov's laws are often referenced, the overall theme of society seems to be
that the robots will rise up. I wonder how much of that is latent ideas from
our human history...?

